# Restoring fenders, Need advice



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fellow Cabe members,

As I get deeper into the hobby, I find myself trying to take on more of the work. I am learning a lot on painting tips through The Cabe. I have not seen anything on fenders. I am looking to get a mallet and sand bag but want advice from you guys. What tools and tips for straightening out fenders? Is is worth it to get them rolled? Cost of it? Any advice would be appreciated before I go buy the wrong things. I have seen some fenders that look new, how?

Much appreciated,
Jason


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 1, 2013)

roll the fenders if they are bad no bondo you can have them rolled

try sales@bicyclebones.com




Zonkers8382 said:


> Fellow Cabe members,
> 
> As I get deeper into the hobby, I find myself trying to take on more of the work. I am learning a lot on painting tips through The Cabe. I have not seen anything on fenders. I am looking to get a mallet and sand bag but want advice from you guys. What tools and tips for straightening out fenders? Is is worth it to get them rolled? Cost of it? Any advice would be appreciated before I go buy the wrong things. I have seen some fenders that look new, how?
> 
> ...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 1, 2013)

What sort of fenders do you have? It's easy to find rolling services for some, but not others. For valuable balloon tire fenders, I would have them rolled by a professional service. It can give really good results. I'd especially have them rolled if they're in original and otherwise good cosmetic shape, or something particularly valuable. There are a few people doing rolling services for balloon tire fenders. I don't know of anyone rolling lightweight, shaped fenders, like those you'd find on a Raleigh 3 speed. You would have to work those yourself carefully, I think. Moreover, if the fenders are lower grade, not very valuable, or for just a beater type bike, then I'd work them by hand.

I'll give you my method, but add again that you should have them rolled if you're doing a full restoration, the fenders are in good original shape otherwise, or are particularly valuable/rare. 

I use this method on fenders not to be rolled. I use a ball peen hammer and block to hammer out dents. I work side edges into shape by hand where needed, then shape the front and back tips using sandpaper or Dremel, and finish working/shaping by hand until satisfied. Some fenders need to have the tips brought even, and some are fine without it. You want to remove as little material as possible while still getting satisfactory results. The method is not a true substitute to proper rolling. There are some fenders you wanted properly rolled.

Working dents in lightweight fenders and shaping the sides:
http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/12/repairing-dents-in-fenders.html

Shaping Raleigh Sports 3 speed type fender tips:
http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/10/shaping-fender-tips.html

Hybrid fender rust removal method using Oxalic Acid and abrasion:
http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/10/removing-rust-from-fenders-hybrid-method.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 1, 2013)

Fender/chainguard/tank repair is just basic hammer and dolly work- the hammer move the metal  and the dolly keeps it from moving too far.  If your fenders match a fender roller die, that does seem to be the way to go, but if you want to do it yourself find an old book on automotive sheet metal repair to get a feel for the basics of how the metal behaves.  I'd shoot for a textbook from the 1950's or 60's when these methods were still in use and were actually spelled out in a textbook, rather than learned on the job.  It's pretty simple to do, and the fenders will look a lot better when you're done.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 1, 2013)

You don't need much in the way of tools to practice- a small smooth faced hammer and a solid chunk that looks like the inside of your fender and one that looks like the outside.  SirMike has some excellent information!  If you want to invest in some tools, Amazon has a fender and dolly set for about $30.00 US that looks pretty complete.  You are not going to be making your living off of these tools so you can cheap out a little


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help. All your advice is real helpful. I am looking at heavyweight 40-50's and doing full restores so this is worthwhile. The Cabe is the greatest resource tool! Wealth of knowledge.
Jason


----------



## partsguy (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been pretty good about using a ball point hammer and gently working the dent out. If the fenders are nice original paint fenders, I would recommend putting a rag over the block you are hammering on as it will help protect the paint. Now, I have a bike that I hope to either sell or restore someday (probably the latter) that has peaked fenders. I think those will be the most difficult to repair especially since one of the dents is very large.


----------

